# VapeClub - SX Mini M Class Pre-Order- Completed!



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

On request we are starting a pre-order to bring this fantastic mod to South Africa!
The SX Mini M class contains the new SX350J control board which now features temperature control as well.

VapeClub has had a long relationship with YiHi and we often bring in their control chips on request from clients who want to build their own mods. YiHi sets the minimum retail price for their mods and these will go for R2450.


Since this is a true enthusiast grade product we will be importing them on a pre-order basis and need 6 participants to make this happen. Payment will be required in advance and once we have six participants confirmed on this thread the order will commence.

Choose your colour from the image at the bottom. 









Participants:
@Yiannaki - Rose/Silver - 2192
@huffnpuff - Grey / Silver - 2194
@Jakey - Silver / Black (offline order) ( or full pink if available .. )
@DaRoach - Grey / Silver - 2191 (+ one note of condolence on Reo ..)
@yuganp - Black / Silver - 2184
@KingJ - Silver/Black x 2 - 2183 (and welcome to the forum!!)
Private collector (colour to be confirmed) - Silver/Black - 2189
Private collector (colour to be confirmed)
@capetocuba - Grey/Silver - 2182
@Divan Smit - Black/Silver - 2181
@Zodd - Black/Silver - 2188
@VandaL - Silver/Black - 2193

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Looks very good @JakesSA 

I suppose if I am asking what are the benefits of this and why should I be interested, then I am not a potential candidate for this mod?


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Well, I guess one could sum it up in two points:

1. Build quality.
2. The best power control board available on the market today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (12/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Well, I guess one could sum it up in two points:
> 
> 1. Build quality.
> 2. The best power control board available on the market today.


morning why best board ?


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

This is perhaps a bit subjective but I would say:

High power from single battery, yes.
Temperature control, yes.
User upgradeable firmware, yes.
Power output pre-sets , yes.
User configurable pre-sets, yes.
Bypass (mech) mode, yes.
Integrated battery charging, yes.
Low resistance capability, yes.
Made by the pre-eminent vaping electronics manufacturer today, yes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/4/15)

Rose silver for me please  

Will send payment ASAP


----------



## VandaL (12/4/15)

How long will they take to land once the pre-order has been finalized? R2450 is the complete price, excluding local shipping?


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

The order lead time varies depending on demand but 2 weeks including shipping to SA should cover it. If you are interested please only consider making payment once we have 6 confirmed participants. 

R2450 is the total price, local (SA) shipping is free at that amount.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> The order lead time varies depending on demand but 2 weeks including shipping to SA should cover it. If you are interested please only consider making payment once we have 6 confirmed participants.
> 
> R2450 is the total price, local (SA) shipping is free at that amount.


@JakesSA could we maybe add a list in your original post with people who are keen and with their colour choice?


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA could we maybe add a list in your original post with people who are keen and with their colour choice?



Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/4/15)

I'm in, was going to get the previous model a while back till word of the 350J-version came out, so bonus.

Grey/Siver for me please


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Grey and silver it is, 2 down 4 to go!


----------



## huffnpuff (12/4/15)

I know the previous version had, but is Siver/Gold available in the M-Class version?


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

I'll confirm that for you.


----------



## capetocuba (12/4/15)

VandaL said:


> How long will they take to land once the pre-order has been finalized? R2450 is the complete price, excluding local shipping?


Stop wasting everybody's time and order now ok!


----------



## VandaL (12/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> Stop wasting everybody's time and order now ok!


Waiting for an oupas review on temp control goat to it


----------



## capetocuba (12/4/15)

VandaL said:


> Waiting for an oupas review on temp control goat to it


You trust the goat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaRoach (12/4/15)

If i can get my reo sold: I also want one


----------



## Jakey (13/4/15)

count me in.
black / silver

I wish there was a fully pink one!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/4/15)

So I believe that's 3 down. 3 to go


----------



## DaRoach (13/4/15)

OK done my research! Check
Sold My Reo! Check
Grey/Silver @JakesSA ! Check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/4/15)

DaRoach said:


> OK done my research! Check
> Sold My Reo! Check
> Grey/Silver @JakesSA ! Check


Whoop whoop 

2 to go!


----------



## yuganp (13/4/15)

put me down for a black/silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (13/4/15)

Add one more to the reservation list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/4/15)

yuganp said:


> put me down for a black/silver


Nice Yugan! 

Anyone else?


----------



## DaRoach (13/4/15)

One more right?


----------



## Jakey (13/4/15)

Yessssss 1 more. We can do this tonight... @Zodd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/4/15)

Wow this pre-order has picked up some speed, I'll update list now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (13/4/15)

We up to 8 already! 

If all participants will please confirm that I got the colour scheme correct on the reservation list since black /silver and silver / black is not the same thing so please check the colour chart. 

Next step:
Tomorrow I'll confirm colour availability (including gold) and get a fix on the lead time and once this is clarified, tomorrow night I'll open the pre-order payment option on the website.

If anyone else wants to join up please feel free to do so, the pre-order window will probably close on the 15th of April.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (13/4/15)

Hmmm I want to know who this private collector is  I'm nosey like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaRoach (13/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hmmm I want to know who this private collector is  I'm nosey like that!


Me too


----------



## Jakey (13/4/15)

@JakesSA after a few hours of internal warfare, ive decided to go for the silver / black instead of the black / silver. 

Please could you ammend this for me.


----------



## huffnpuff (13/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Tomorrow I'll confirm colour availability (including gold) ...


Thanks, it's either referrred to as Silver/Luxury Gold or Limited edition gold Tyrant. Here's a pic but I'm not sure if it's available yet:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/4/15)

Time is ticking  

Order now to avoid major FOMO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaRoach (14/4/15)

So When will the Pre Order close?


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @JakesSA after a few hours of internal warfare, ive decided to go for the silver / black instead of the black / silver.
> Please could you ammend this for me.



The following colours are confirmed as stock available black/silver,grey/silver, and rose/silver. Just waiting on confirmation for the silver/black and silver/gold. I'll open the product on the web site as soon as she lets me know.


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/15)

DaRoach said:


> So When will the Pre Order close?



Looks like it will be finalised by latest Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (15/4/15)

@JakesSA are you going to bring in some temp sensing coils? It would be nice to get the sx mini with some coils at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

True.. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

The product is now available for pre-order, if you will be so kind as to place the order online and complete payment. Please post your order number here so I can tick them off against the list. If anyone else is also interested in purchasing, please do so now? 

All colours on the chart in stock except for silver/black, but it will only delay the order by a few days. Expected arrival time is close to month end April. The gold colour is not currently available.

Find 'em here:
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/sxmini-m-class


----------



## Divan Smit (15/4/15)

I'd like to order 1x Black/Silver please


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

Do it!


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

Thx Divan got the order.


----------



## Divan Smit (15/4/15)

100%, now for the wait...always feels much longer when you wait for something seemingly this good!!


----------



## capetocuba (15/4/15)

Paid on order no 2182

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (15/4/15)

So they have all the colours.... except the one i want  mines paid for. dont have an order number as it was prior to it being loaded on the site.


----------



## VandaL (15/4/15)

Will be ordering a Silver / Black tonight.


----------



## Divan Smit (15/4/15)

Just for the record @vapeclub, my order number is *#2181*


----------



## capetocuba (15/4/15)

VandaL said:


> Will be ordering a Silver / Black tonight.



Don't delay Pillay ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (15/4/15)

Your Order ID is: *#2184*


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

If anyone is wondering if the *SX Mini* is worth the high price tag then let me tell you... It most certainly is! There is no question that this is the finest regulated mod I have ever had the pleasure of owning! I have already sold my Sigelei 100+ and it's very likely that the others will follow suite shortly!

Here is a shot of Avril and Camila chatting to the new SX!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll (15/4/15)

Honestly. Im still considering it
But wondering if its truly worth it.


----------



## Paulie (15/4/15)

I agree If you looking for a great mod then this is what you need to be in on!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Honestly. Im still considering it
> But wondering if its truly worth it.



Considering you paid about a gazillion rand for the VAriant then yes this is very worth it... go check out Paulie's!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll (15/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Considering you paid about a gazillion rand for the VAriant then yes this is very worth it... go check out Paulie's!


Problem is the pre order closes today at some point.
Wont see @Paulie before its closed.


----------



## MurderDoll (15/4/15)

DAMN YOU @Paulie, @Rob Fisher and @Yiannaki 

Your Order ID is: *#2188*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (15/4/15)

Zodd said:


> DAMN YOU @Paulie, @Rob Fisher and @Yiannaki
> 
> Your Order ID is: *#2188*


lol bud you wont be disappointing its fantastic!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (15/4/15)

Zodd said:


> Problem is the pre order closes today at some point.
> Wont see @Paulie before its closed.


SX mini m is a dna40 without all the issues. If issues are found they will release a firmware upgrade and fix it 100%. Unlike the dna40, it's also 60w which is plenty power, it also delivers that power more accurately then any other mod. So u get the best of both worlds, temp control done right and vw done perfectly. Can't wait to get home and order mine. Hope jakez doesn't close the pre-order before I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (15/4/15)

VandaL said:


> SX mini m is a dna40 without all the issues. If issues are found they will release a firmware upgrade and fix it 100%. Unlike the dna40, it's also 60w which is plenty power, it also delivers that power more accurately then any other mod. So u get the best of both worlds, temp control done right and vw done perfectly. Can't wait to get home and order mine. Hope jakez doesn't close the pre-order before I do



Dont forget the no dry hits on the kanthal builds which i really like!

Yes i hope he keeps this open till tonight i have 2 more friends i need to convince


----------



## capetocuba (15/4/15)

VandaL said:


> SX mini m is a dna40 without all the issues. If issues are found they will release a firmware upgrade and fix it 100%. Unlike the dna40, it's also 60w which is plenty power, it also delivers that power more accurately then any other mod. So u get the best of both worlds, temp control done right and vw done perfectly. Can't wait to get home and order mine. Hope jakez doesn't close the pre-order before I do


Eish you have now left pre-contemplative stage and heading towards contemplative. By the time you get past that stage I will be vaping mine. I will sell you mine cheap for R5000.00 as I will then purchase an sx mini m plus version!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/4/15)

Order #2192, im ready  lets go!


----------



## DaRoach (15/4/15)

Order #2191

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/4/15)

@JakesSA - how many paid for SX Mini's are we up to now?


----------



## capetocuba (15/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA - how many paid for SX Mini's are we up to now?


All paid except @VandaL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> All paid except @VandaL


Don't trust @VandaL he will run away and ask for a payment plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (15/4/15)

I can only pay 2tonite, coz having crap with payfast from work network

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (15/4/15)

Your Order ID is: *#2193*

**





naaiers.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (15/4/15)

Your order ID is









:hug:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (15/4/15)

*#2194

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (15/4/15)

huffnpuff said:


> *#2194*


Awesome 

Let's close the pre order and get these bad boys ordered  lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/15)

I know I am probably missing out here but I will wait to hear and i want to touch and feel

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/15)

Right looks like we are all set, thank you to all participants for the prompt response! 

All colours it seems, other than silver and black, is available ex-stock and I will know tomorrow how much lead time will be needed to add those in. We'll post back here as soon as we know! 

I will leave the pre-order open on the website till the very last minute so if anyone still wants to hop on board, please feel free to do so?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JakesSA (16/4/15)

Some bad news here for the silver / black orders, they won't commit on a lead time for this colour. The original 'few days' for the silver black has now become, "please rather change your colour".

@KingJ , @VandaL do you want to switch to another colour or what would you prefer?

The stock for the available colours have been reserved.


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Some bad news here for the silver / black orders, they won't commit on a lead time for this colour. The original 'few days' for the silver black has now become, "please rather change your colour".
> 
> @KingJ , @VandaL do you want to switch to another colour or what would you prefer?
> 
> The stock for the available colours have been reserved.


@JakesSA I was down for the silver / black too. Guess il have to just change it to a black / silver


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

But then again, the item im getting in black / silver is a frikkin sx mini  whoop whoop


----------



## VandaL (16/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Some bad news here for the silver / black orders, they won't commit on a lead time for this colour. The original 'few days' for the silver black has now become, "please rather change your colour".
> 
> @KingJ , @VandaL do you want to switch to another colour or what would you prefer?
> 
> The stock for the available colours have been reserved.


Well poop  I guess Black / Silver it is. YiHi  The Silver / Black looks just amaze

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/4/15)

I personally feel that all orders should be changed to rose/silver  

Thanks for the feedback on this @JakesSA. A bit sad for the guys who were set on it. 

An amazing device to look forward to, regardless of colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (16/4/15)

Don't worry @VandaL you can give it a lekker facelift cos that's how you roll

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KingJ (16/4/15)

You can change both mine to black/silver @JakesSA , thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

aaaaaand. we good to go. fellow sx pre-orderites..... we need to create a support group to get us through this wait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (16/4/15)

Woooohooo! 

PS Most welcome to the forum @KingJ and congrats on securing your SX mini m class  When you have a moment, please feel free to introduce yourself here: http://ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-225

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

@KingJ first post is choosing your colour on the SX!!! came in with a bang hey

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## capetocuba (16/4/15)

KingJ said:


> You can change both mine to black/silver @JakesSA , thanks.


You have style ... come on here and *BANG ... order 2!!! *

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (16/4/15)

The silver lining to the silver/black problem is that the devices will arrive sooner  ... i think  .... i hope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (16/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> The silver lining to the silver/black problem is that the devices will arrive sooner  ... i think  .... i hope


No I changed my mind, everyone must wait for my silver / black.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

same here bro sorry guys.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaRoach (16/4/15)

Nooooooo....


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

deal with it  we said sorry........
with all due respect...... i dont care......... and i said with all due respect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Divan Smit (16/4/15)

@vapeclub.
Just want to make sure we get the 2015 model of the sx. Source told me that they will only be in production in 20 days...


----------



## VandaL (16/4/15)

Divan Smit said:


> @vapeclub.
> Just want to make sure we get the 2015 model of the sx. Source told me that they will only be in production in 20 days...


These are the latest SX MINI M models, with the SX350j chip in them. They have been out for about two weeks now. A few local vapers already have them


----------



## Divan Smit (16/4/15)

Msg from a friend who lives in China:

"I live in China Divan and the info is coming from people I know that work in this industry. Just be very weary as many agents will want to get rid of old stock and these people are ethically challenged"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DaRoach (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> deal with it  we said sorry........
> with all due respect...... i dont care......... and i said with all due respect


Okay Ill try.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/4/15)

Apologies for the silver/black colour, I should have realised when she said "A few days" for the silver/black she meant "not in the near future". You'd think I would have learnt by now how to deal with these guys.

I'm not sure of second batches or anything else of that sort but these are the SX Mini M Class, newly released, and I am buying them straight from YiHi. Hope this puts your mind at ease?

The pre-order is now closed and the order finalised with them.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## DaRoach (16/4/15)

So are they here yet? Im not good at patience.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VandaL (16/4/15)

DaRoach said:


> So are they here yet? Im not good at patience.


I need to get my mits on various nickle wire Guages I hear twisted nickle and Kanthal makes for lovely coils. Also need 28g Kanthal, always hated the stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach (16/4/15)

VandaL said:


> I need to get my mits on various nickle wire Guages I hear twisted nickle and Kanthal makes for lovely coils. Also need 28g Kanthal, always hated the stuff


I have a dna 40 (Hcigar one) im ok on the nickel build just very soft and not durable. I did try twisting 28 gauge kanthal and nickel it was very harsh. might be user error.


----------



## Yiannaki (17/4/15)

Divan Smit said:


> Msg from a friend who lives in China:
> 
> "I live in China Divan and the info is coming from people I know that work in this industry. Just be very weary as many agents will want to get rid of old stock and these people are ethically challenged"


Surely your friend must be referring to the original sx mini. 

The SX mini M- class has only just launched and most certainly a 2015 model

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/4/15)

To all of those that have ordered their SX Mini M - class. You made an excellent choice!

I managed to mess around with @Paulie's for quite some time yesterday and was very impressed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (18/4/15)

@JakesSA did they happen to give u an arrival date?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (18/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> To all of those that have ordered their SX Mini M - class. You made an excellent choice!
> 
> I managed to mess around with @Paulie's for quite some time yesterday and was very impressed!


Had a closer look at @Paulie's one today as well. 
Indeed a very sleek and sexy looking device! 

Very happy now that I ordered one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (19/4/15)

VandaL said:


> @JakesSA did they happen to give u an arrival date?



Not as yet, but expect to have a fixed shipping date soon.


----------



## DaRoach (20/4/15)

Bump..


----------



## capetocuba (20/4/15)

There's a rumour going around that @VandaL aka Donnie wants to sell his before his arrives? Can you confirm this please cos I wouldn't mind 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (20/4/15)

Isn't that called mod scalping? 

No fix on the shipping date yet, I'll make some more noise with YiHi...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## JakesSA (20/4/15)

BTW, if there is enough interest I can do another pre-order?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (21/4/15)

@JakesSA if the shipping date is simewhat delayed and by some miracle they now have the silver / black..... Make a plan. Also please enquire about silicon sleeves for this puppy. Thx

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (21/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> There's a rumour going around that @VandaL aka Donnie wants to sell his before his arrives? Can you confirm this please cos I wouldn't mind 2


They call me Vandsnow

If it is at all possible to get the silver / black then winner winner chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/15)

Feedback from YiHi is that the parcel will ship before the end of the week, not exactly a specific date but still on track for delivery before the end of April.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (21/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Feedback from YiHi is that the parcel will ship before the end of the week, not exactly a specific date but still on track for delivery before the end of April.


Be sure to change @capetocuba shipping address to mine, I purchased his earlier for 1999

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/15)

VandaL said:


> Be sure to change @capetocuba shipping address to mine, I purchased his earlier for 1999



Has he got more?


----------



## VandaL (21/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Has he got more?


I sold mine earlier and purchased his, this is next lvl classified stuff my friend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (21/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Feedback from YiHi is that the parcel will ship before the end of the week, not exactly a specific date but still on track for delivery before the end of April.


Thanks for the update @JakesSA  very exciting! Can't wait for these to land!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (21/4/15)

Bring it on!


----------



## Divan Smit (22/4/15)

I'm sure we'll receive the latest version of the sx, thank you for putting my concerns to rest @vapeclub

Also can't wait for that shipment!


----------



## JakesSA (26/4/15)

SX Minis have landed and are awaiting customs clearance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Divan Smit (26/4/15)

Great stuff!!


----------



## JakesSA (26/4/15)

I saw and held one at midrand vape meet today .. let's just say photos, specs and videos don't do it justice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (26/4/15)

Awesome stuff thanks jaco!!!!


----------



## capetocuba (26/4/15)

Can't wait thanks for update!


----------



## VandaL (26/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> Can't wait thanks for update!


Please relax and stop obsessing, at your age it's not good for your heart sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DaRoach (27/4/15)

Yay cant wait lets hope customs don't hold them up.


----------



## Jacques34 (28/4/15)

Any chance of a second round?


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

I was fine waiting till i saw they're in the country  Now the suspense is killing me

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## capetocuba (28/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I was fine waiting till i saw they're in the country  Now the suspense is killing me


I'm ok as I have had @VandaL fanning me down ... he's a good mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (28/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> I'm ok as I have had @VandaL fanning me down ... he's a good mate


As you can see @JakesSA we have forum members in distress needing to be fanned down, so please be considerate of the community (specially the old and decrepit) and get these wonderful boxes to us this week

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (28/4/15)

VandaL said:


> As you can see @JakesSA we have forum members in distress needing to be fanned down, so please be considerate of the community (specially the old and decrepit) and get these wonderful boxes to us this week


im sure its all down to customs playing their part now..... @JakesSA did well getting it onto our shores already.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JakesSA (28/4/15)

Not much new to report, still waiting for customs clearance. I can confirm that there is no special requirement from them thus far so they should clear very soon. Thank you all for your patience will keep you posted...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Not much new to report, still waiting for customs clearance. I can confirm that there is no special requirement from them thus far so they should clear very soon. Thank you all for your patience will keep you posted...


Thanks for letting us know @JakesSA


----------



## Yiannaki (29/4/15)

Dear Customs 

Please release our sx mini's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (29/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Dear Customs
> 
> Please release our sx mini's


I got my tracking number 5mins ago. Maybe mine was a special release.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/4/15)

VandaL said:


> I got my tracking number 5mins ago. Maybe mine was a special release.



lol! @Jakey messages me this morning, telling me his has arrived. He also sent me a picture of some white dudes hand holding the silver/black, trying to convince me it's his

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## NaZa05 (29/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> lol! @Jakey messages me this morning, telling me his has arrived. He also sent me a picture of some white dudes hand holding the silver/black, trying to convince me it's his


 
Does this mean you donating the shark to me. you cant have both that is just greedy. Sorry for the thread jack


----------



## capetocuba (29/4/15)

VandaL said:


> I got my tracking number 5mins ago. Maybe mine was a special release.


Yar you very special and different larney


----------



## JakesSA (29/4/15)

Sorry guys, still with customs, the story is that customs are having trouble reconciling payments. 
We do have another shipment that arrived at the same time and this one finally cleared late this afternoon so hopefully the SX Minis will follow soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/4/15)

And it looks like it's through, unless there's an ad-hoc examination but that's unlikely.

Now I need to get the paperwork lined up .. should be easy, as I recall everyone wanted rose/silver?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## VandaL (29/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> And it looks like it's through, unless there's an ad-hoc examination but that's unlikely.
> 
> Now I need to get the paperwork lined up .. should be easy, as I recall everyone wanted rose/silver?


I wanted silver and luxury sir, same day shipping to everyone gogogogo


----------



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

Great news im so excited.


----------



## DaRoach (29/4/15)

So im guessing because friday is a holiday it will get to uss on monday? Still excited though.


----------



## Yiannaki (29/4/15)

Yey!!


----------



## Divan Smit (29/4/15)

Could we pick up from your shop tomorrow if the suspense is to much?


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Would anyone consider a refund and let me keep theirs?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Would anyone consider a refund and let me keep theirs?
> 
> View attachment 26288



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Would anyone consider a refund and let me keep theirs?
> 
> View attachment 26288


@VandaL aka Donnie ... here's your gap china

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## abdul (30/4/15)

should have brought in more!!!! @VapeGrrl


----------



## Yiannaki (30/4/15)

abdul said:


> should have brought in more!!!! @VapeGrrl


You should have pre ordered!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (30/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> You should have pre ordered!!!!


wasnt in a position to then

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/4/15)

abdul said:


> wasnt in a position to then



Im sure there will be a round 2


----------



## abdul (30/4/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Im sure there will be a round 2


but then i must deal with the wait lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (30/4/15)

@Yiannaki has informed me that he is no longer interested, he gave me dibs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (30/4/15)

Alex said:


> @Yiannaki has informed me that he is no longer interested, he gave me dibs.



Pink would suit you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/4/15)

Heh heh


----------



## VandaL (30/4/15)

Damn you public holiday tomorrow 

How much extra would it be to have it delivered tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (30/4/15)

@JakesSA @VapeGrrl thank you! Awesome service as usual. ￼

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Divan Smit (6/5/15)

Loving my sx! Thank you Vape Club..


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

I haven't received mine yet. Wtf?


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/15)

Tat's wrong, what does the tracking show?


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Tat's wrong, what does the tracking show?


Don't know. Never got one


----------



## JakesSA (6/5/15)

ok, @VapeGrrl is on the case. We'll get this sorted out asap!


----------



## vanbredat (6/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> BTW, if there is enough interest I can do another pre-order?


Hi
Will you be doing another pre-order. I am want one.
Regards,
Tom


----------



## JakesSA (7/5/15)

@huffnpuff, I trust you will receive your SX Mini today and please do accept my apologies for the mix up?

For those interested I have opened another preorder round for this awesome device, here


----------



## huffnpuff (7/5/15)

Got it! Thanks

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

